# Btoon's Slim Pickin'



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

*File Name*: Btoon's Slim Pickin'

*File Submitter*: Btoon84

*File Submitted*: 16 Aug 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

My Slim Pickin' design.









Click here to download this file


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A big thank you to E~Shot for helping me make this into a nice template  You are an awesome dude!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is sweet


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

These are great shooters, even for the normally PFS-averse like me :thumbsup:


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cant wait to make got walnut and zebra wood waiting for it lol


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Btoon, i just made one of these in plywood, and i really like it!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm going to make one of these today if that's ok b toon. Not to sell just for me


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I'm going to make one of these today if that's ok b toon. Not to sell just for me


Sell it to me!! J/K have fun


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'll show pics when done.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern 
Cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

No pics to show. I effed it up. I would say fucked but I'm not allowed :-0


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Another great one BB!


----------

